

Schneier: (Android) Trojan Steals Credit Card Numbers - kungfooey
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/01/trojan_steals_c.html

======
rst
Only a demo of what a rogue app with too many permissions could do, but useful
to know about anyway...

~~~
foobarbazetc
Except that your average Android user doesn't care about permissions (or even
knows what they mean)...

